# Best practices for studying for my A+ certification



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi gang, I haven't taken an Exam in a long while and it seems like a pretty daunting task but I'm willing to put in the effort, I will do what it takes to succeed. I know I have to put in hard work and time but I'm asking is there a best way to study for this Exam. Thanks


----------



## digitaljonny (Aug 13, 2007)

I would recommend reading an A+ study guide and actually learning the material in-depth. If you are a current IT tech, and work with hardware, software, and networks on a daily basis, perhaps you can get buy with purchasing a cram sheet from testking and studying answers. I would recommend getting at book from your local library and going through each section.


----------

